# Pelagic Pirate Offshore report 20th/21st



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Man was buoy weather wrong on their report for offshore this weekend 

We departed at 7pm Friday night for south of the squiggles in 1000 ft, arriving at 10 pm or so and set up for swords or what ever would bite. Set the sea anchor out and put on the UW lights and had squid within seconds all around the boat. We started to meter tuna and bait but had no luck catching any for the first little bit . We set out 3 sword baits and jigged and popped the waters for tuna. Eventually we landed the first blackfin on a jig and then it shut off again. 

Later on i snagged a nice mackerel which got hammered at the boat by a nice BF and the game was on. We started to catch bait and catch tuna till dawn when they exploded every where around the boat for 10 minutes. We kept 15 Nice fat 20-30 pound BF , bleed and packed in ice. We also had several bites on the swords baits but everything but swords, mostly BF and sharks. 

As soon as day break came , there was huge storms upon us that seemingly followed the boat everywhere we went. We couldn’t get out farther and going in was bad too so we trolled with it for a hour or so before it got so bad we had no choice but to pack it in .

Now comes the fun part , 7 hours at 9- 10 knots in 5-6 foot seas with 20 knot winds and rain like Forrest Gump had in Vietnam. it was so rough that you couldnt sleep and you had to watch for those rouge waves . we took wave all the way over the bow and over the tower....Yea that’s right green water over the tower....WTF .

Then the engine starts to give us problem which we later found out was sediment in the tanks from the rough water causing the brand new fuel filters to clog. We thought for sure she was going to die , but eventually she righted an we made it back to panama city at 2:30 soaked and tired but safe and Sound.

At least we caught a bunch of nice fish, as that ride coupled with no fish would have really topped the cake. 


Till next time out PP :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! Been there done that, and it's not fun!! Glad you made it back un assisted and safe.

Robert


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Wow! Been there done that, and it's not fun!! Glad you made it back un assisted and safe.
> 
> Robert


 
You know , i kept telling my boat partner the entire ride back "this is why we need a 54 foot Viking "


hahahahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad yall made it in and congrats on the fish too!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hat's off to you guy's. That's a long, miserable, scary way to come home. I don't do that anymore. I'm sure you, the crew and the family are glad you made it back safely.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

glad ya'll made it back safe with some vittles to boot!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Man, you guys are hardcore! But taking risk is why you have those crazy fishing reports as well. You need to mount a Go Pro on a day like that. great job man.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Been there done that...95 Bud Light...07 PBGFC Ladies

Glad you made it back safe, great report.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Hat's off to you guy's. That's a long, miserable, scary way to come home. I don't do that anymore. I'm sure you, the crew and the family are glad you made it back safely.


 

Yea it sucked for sure, and we use bouy weather for all our trips....this time they were wrong by 12 hours. 

If they were correct , i have no doubt we find the line and slay it big time . 


what a bummer as i have to wait 2 weeks to go again


----------

